# Leg bands Identification



## Doves in the city (May 20, 2009)

Hi, since my birds have been gathered from different breeders, they all have different leg bands. which previously may have had, a meaning to the breeders. However the only real use to myself is being that i can identify them. i have seen on the internet that leg bands with your telephone number and/or address can be printed on, how easily can they be changed, i have also seen racing pigeons, with printed wing feathers, how do i buy i print stamp, and as they are white fantails, would this spoil their looks, what would be best, how can i insure that should my birds stray, and a decent person helps, they can find their way home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Doves in the city said:


> Hi, since my birds have been gathered from different breeders, they all have different leg bands. which previously may have had, a meaning to the breeders. However the only real use to myself is being that i can identify them. i have seen on the internet that leg bands with your telephone number and/or address can be printed on, how easily can they be changed, i have also seen racing pigeons, with printed wing feathers, how do i buy i print stamp, and as they are white fantails, would this spoil their looks, what would be best, how can i insure that should my birds stray, and a decent person helps, they can find their way home.


you can buy snap on bands and order them with your info on them, not sure if you are here in the US, but some of the pigeon supply sites have them, they do take awhile to get them though like a month or more, just make sure they are the size you need for the breed you have. they snap on and they are plastic and come in colors. you would put them on the other foot opposite there seemless band they were given as a baby.


----------



## Doves in the city (May 20, 2009)

thankyou, should i not remove the other bands then?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Doves in the city said:


> thankyou, should i not remove the other bands then?


yes, do not remove the band, it is a permanant seemless band and would have to be cut off, if the bird ever did get lost, the info on the band could go back to who bought the band and or bred or raised the bird. That is if these are seemless bands, if they are metal ones that were put on later then they may beable to be removed, do you have a pic? I see your in the uk so not sure what kind of bands they use there.


----------

